# New Eberron Campaign. Recruiting Players.



## jasamcarl (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm back after a long work-related hiatus. I will be proceeding with my long running Feint Whispers Campaign, but after having perused the Eberron CS, I was tempted enough to start up a casual game; whether or not it will be a one shot is yet to be decided.

So here is the deal, I will be running the adventure printed in the back of the CS. If I feel any chemistry going on with both players and the setting, we will proceed onto another adventure, either homebrewed or published. Note that due to lack of time, I won't actually begin running this game until this weekend at the earliest and that, even then, Feint Whispers is my first priority.

The rules are straighforward:

1) I'm looking for four to five players. I would like the pcs' skills to be as diverse and complimentary as taste will allow. Until I actually admit someone (i know this sounds pretentious), its best not to actually throw together a statblock, but rather just a race/level blurb and a short one paragraph bio.

2) Character's ability scores will be generated using the standard array or a 25 point buy. Max starting treasure. 1st level. As to optional rules material, for the time being i want to keep it to just Eberron and core rules.

Please note that I am not picky. It's most likely that it will be first come first serve when i determine who will get to play, though I will probably give some preference to my FW players.

Is this post as anal as it reads? 

EDIT: statblocks for those characters which i've approved can be posted in the rogue's gallery. Obligatory link:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1652931#post1652931


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 13, 2004)

Sounds anal, but your just saying what all the DMs are thinking when they write up a proposal for a game. Except, in my case, I do it backwards (I prefer newbies to people I've played with a dozen times over). Not that I don't mind playing ALONGSIDE them, but DMing for the same guy three or four times simultaneously seems boring.

----------- That's all aside the point though -----------

I should be getting my copy of the CS shipped here (ordered it off Amazon) on Tuesday of next week. That means I definitely havn't touched the module yet, so if you'll have me, I'd like to give this a go. I don't mind short term or long, as I just want to get my foot in the door with the setting and see if I like it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 13, 2004)

Hmm...

Eberron.  My opinion on it is very mixed.  Some parts I really like, other parts I really detest.

I suppose I should play in it before I come to a solid decision, eh?   So I think I'm interested...


----------



## Express (Jul 13, 2004)

Id like to participate. I have the CS, but I havent looked at the adventure. I rarely read adventures, and  our FTF Dm was thinking of running it but didnt. Anyway, Im a fan of Eberron, which surprises me since I was actually pretty set against it.

I am currently in an Eberron FTF game and a PbP, so if you wanted to give a slot to someone else, I don't mind.

My PC idea would be a Kalashtar Sorcerer. A young Kalashtar who is intrigued with the magic of the world and the influence of the dragons in its history.

 I know psionics could be hard to introduce into a magic game, so my suggestion would be to use the solutions set forth by hellcow to reproduce the psionic affinity racial ability. 

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=91957&page=10&pp=20

*Quote:
Originally Posted by Pseudonym
For those of us with no interest in psionics, would changing the Kalashtar's favorite class to sorcerer keep the feel of the race, or should we relegate them to NPC status?  

It's a change, but making them sorcerers would certainly work. The idea of granting one additional sorcerer spell slot of the highest level they could cast is a reasonable way of duplicating the racial ability. It's not precisely accurate, as the 15th level kalashtar who only has 1 level of psion could use his extra power points to manifest his 1st-level powers multiple times, but it's reasonably close without getting too complicated and ultimately translating the sorcerer into a psion. *


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 13, 2004)

Id love to play an Eberron Game.  I have all three Core books and the CS, read through the entire book.  

Race; Warforged
Class: Paladin
Name: Hammer

Once a great warrior in the Army of Karranth, Hammers life was spared by a kind warrior from Cyre and helped him return to optimal condition.  Hammer decided from then on to devote himself to protecting the man, and his family, until the terrible Day of Mourning occured.  Now scarred by it forever, he has chosen to become a Paladin and protect the innocent, and make sure nothing like that ever happens again.


----------



## cdsaint (Jul 13, 2004)

Well shoot! I've already played through the introductory adventure and the follow up in Dungeon. But it's still good to see another Eberron game starting up. Good luck!

Chris

p.s. If you put out an Eberron tag you'll get plenty of players


----------



## Ashy (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm very interested, I'll drop you an email.


----------



## shouit (Jul 13, 2004)

I have never played in a PBP game, but I would love to try it, if that is okay?  I have the campaign setting and here is my idea for a character. I dont have my book in front of me, so if some of the details are a bit fuzzy, sorry.  I will check back at this thread later today.

Name: Litlow SoggySocks
Race : Gnome
Class: Artificier

Litlow is young by gnome standards.  He apprenticed when he was very young to an artificier, for his parents went to war when he was but a "teenager".  They left him with Tyrina Longbrow, a retired artificier and family friend, who lived in Sharn.  When he was old enough, she sent him to apprentice and be schooled at the college in Sharn. His parents were artificiers at the front lines near Cyria(Mourning Lands), and were killed on the Day of Mouring.  Tyrina Longbrow has encouraged him to go out and see what the world has to offer him. But so far, he has been a bit reluctant to do so.  

Personality : Timid and a bit shy for a gnome.  Thinks outload a lot, which gets him in trouble.  Still trying to figure out what to do with himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 14, 2004)

So far I have shouit and DralonXitz as definites, with Ash sounding like the most probably third. So I have three more  spots up for grab (not including Ash). If you want one of those slots, you should throw together the class/race and bio info.

shouit and DralonXitz: give me one more confirmation post just so i know you are really in.

God I am anal.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 14, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> So here is the deal, I will be running the adventure printed in the back of the CS.



 First chance since I got the book, and I ruined it by reading the adventure. Stupid Otu! I really shouldn't be reading introductory adventures if I want to play in the setting...:\


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Yup Im in, Im making the charecter now.  Should be done by tomorrow, also Rogue Gallery link would be nice.

Dralon


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 14, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Yup Im in, Im making the charecter now.  Should be done by tomorrow, also Rogue Gallery link would be nice.
> 
> Dralon




Done:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1652931#post1652931


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 14, 2004)

If a slot is still open, I was thinking of offering a half-elf named Borean Lyrandar of House Lyrandar with the Least Mark of Storm - gust of wind 1/day, who happens to be in Sharn on business of House Lyrandar and just finishing the business when he happens to be where he is needed most


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok, got Hammer up on the RG.  Any problems, just tell me, I believe its all cool.


----------



## shouit (Jul 14, 2004)

I am in. Sorry I didn't post last night, I got some bad news, but I would love to try this out. Thanks. My email is 

shouit at charter.net or shouit at mortality.net

For some reason, some emails dont get thru to my charter.net account, but that is my main. I will check this thread a bit later.  As for my char, I will make tonight, where do people get the neat thread character sheets?  Also, sorry for being a noob, but is there anything else I need to know about PBP?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2004)

Nevermind that email, but count me in - I will be posting my character blurb soon!


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jul 14, 2004)

Got any room left? I haven't read the introductory adventure yet, and promise not too.


----------



## taitzu52 (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmmmmm.... I hate to be the last man in, but its there any more room left?  Drop me a line and lemme know!

tz


----------



## Ashy (Jul 14, 2004)

Name: Blu
Race: Changeling
Class: Ranger

While much is suspected about the ranger known commonly as Blu, nothing is known for sure.  Among the farms and wilderness towns in Aundair which she wanders, the story is passed that she simply wandered out of the mysterious Whisper Wood one day without a word or a glance to anyone...  Some folk believe that she is a product of whatever mysterious happenings take place up on Whisper Rock, but most look to her actions to judge her and not from whence she came...

Blu is a quiet, reserved and slight young lass, who dresses in simple, hand-made clothes a ridiculously wide brimmed hat and carries little save her totem-drenched walking stick and threadbare backpack.  One might be sure that she was half-elven or even human if it were not for the strange slight blue cast to her skin, from whence she gets her name.  Blu does not seem to mind the looks, taunts and jeers, however - she merely bears them all with a downcast look and a subtle smile; as if she is somehow pleased.

She spends her time, for the most part, wandering from town to farm, from glen to dale simply helping those that she finds in need.  The help she gives is not lavish or heroic, but more often everyday and ordinary: she pulls weeds out of gardens just as much as she helps save stranded children in the tops of apple trees.

How's 'zat? (Please see attachment for a rough approximation of Blu - copyright of Todd Schumacher.)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2004)

Douh! Was hoping to catch the next eberron game recruiting.. looks like I missed out again!


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 14, 2004)

Hmmmm.. If you've still got a slot open, I've been looking to get into PbP again, and this looks like a great chance. How bout this:

Race: Changeling
Class: Rogue
Name: Reg

Reg (often in his alter ego of a Human, Roger Yerkes), is a reporter. Only problem is, the facts don't sell. So, Reg does his best gathering the facts, then turns them to his own uses. Publishing under a number of aliases in a number of different papers, Reg caters to the fears and hopes of the public, finding 'proof' of  dwarven inferiority to sell to a paper that caters to humans and elves, and 'proving' the reverse to a paper that circulates in the dwarf community.

Reg is the literary equivalent of the Mercenary warrior, writing whatever sells, and selling it to whoever will pay. He'll take any adventure simply to find some 'facts' that he can use to sell articles.

As for the rules side of things, Reg will be a rogue, focusing on investigative skills and social skills. Being an 'on the streets' reporter, Reg has some combat capability, but he certainly won't outshine the frontline fighters.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 15, 2004)

shouit said:
			
		

> I am in. Sorry I didn't post last night, I got some bad news, but I would love to try this out. Thanks. My email is
> 
> shouit at charter.net or shouit at mortality.net
> 
> For some reason, some emails dont get thru to my charter.net account, but that is my main. I will check this thread a bit later.  As for my char, I will make tonight, where do people get the neat thread character sheets?  Also, sorry for being a noob, but is there anything else I need to know about PBP?




Not really. Just need to be patient at times. I would prefer atleast one post a day, but its not an absolute rule. Also remember to read both my posts and those of your fellow players; it helps to avoid confusion. Other than that, just post your statblock when you can.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 15, 2004)

Ok, Ashy is in. That's three. And Macbeth as well (two changelings; why you wanna confuse my pcs ) That makes four. I have one more space. The first person to get their little blurb up will be in. If you don't think you will actually make a commitment for the adventure atleast, please refrain and let someone else have a go at it.

To those who don't give in, the reason i chose five players is because its nearly as playable as four and gives breathing room for the inevitable dropout, so even after the fifth players is in, don't despair.  Kain, you are already on my backup list assuming you don't get this next spot.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 15, 2004)

Awesome. I'm at work now, and will be for while, but I'll have Reg up later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 15, 2004)

Do you just want us to post the character in the RG?  I ask because I don't know if you accepted my character idea or not, and if I was too late then I say darn it and I'll wait till the next one starts.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 15, 2004)

jasamcarl, if you need me to run something else, just yell - I'll run anything - literally that the group needs.  I'm not married to Blu or anything.    I've actually got a couple of other ideas as well; I'll just post the lot and you can decide which one works best in the group...


----------



## shouit (Jul 15, 2004)

Character is up.  I will get the history down tomorrow.  If there is anything wrong just tell me.  Thanks.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 15, 2004)

Reg is up. I think it's all good, but if you find a mistake I'd be happy to fix it. History should be up in just a bit, this afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 15, 2004)

Here are my other ideas for characters, in the order that I would like to play them; please let me know what you think:

Name: Snow-in-Dusk
Race: Female Shifter
Class: Cleric of the Traveler (or Balinor)
Rare among her kin in more than just her albino coloration, Snow-in-Dusk, is a quiet and empathetic shifter with a love of the healing arts that nearly equals her love of nature and wide-open spaces.  Many often take her somewhat demure countenance and pale, soothing coloration as a sign of weakness, however; many that have mistakenly sparked her bloody temper and fared much the worse for it.

Name: Rawhide
Race: Male Shifter
Class: Barbarian
Prone to wild fits of yowling rage and terrifying bouts of anger, Rawhide is everything that his name infers him to be.  The coal black, burly and bushy shifter is more often than not semi-intelligible, but one thing cannot be denied – that he is a force of nature in battle.  When his blood becomes churned by the heat of battle, there is very little – wound or word that can pull him off of his intended victims (and occasionally, his friends)!

Name: Markoss
Race: Male Dwarf
Class: Monk
The unassuming, yet undeniably powerful dwarven monk called Markoss is the sole hope for his unnamed house for survival.  It is their hope in him that he will become the next Heir of Siberys and in that, help to resurrect their scattered and sundered folk back into the proud mark of dwarven nobility that they once were.  Markoss walks with a heavy burden, often doubting his own abilities more than the likelihood of receiving on of the rare marks of Sibery; however, his strong and unflinching sense of duty to his people drives him ever onward.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 15, 2004)

I've added some background on Reg. I think I'm all ready to go...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Here are my other ideas for characters, in the order that I would like to play them; please let me know what you think:
> 
> Name: Snow-in-Dusk
> Race: Female Shifter
> ...




They all sound good, but, owing to your preference and the current need for a cleric, feel free to go with Snow in Dusk.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 16, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Do you just want us to post the character in the RG?  I ask because I don't know if you accepted my character idea or not, and if I was too late then I say darn it and I'll wait till the next one starts.




No post here. I like the idea, you just have to flesh it out a bit, i.e. with character class and a short bio. Hurry!!! The weekend approaches!!!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> They all sound good, but, owing to your preference and the current need for a cleric, feel free to go with Snow in Dusk.




Will do - is the Traveler ok???


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 16, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Will do - is the Traveler ok???




Of course.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

Groovy - I'll post Snow-in-Dust ASAP....

EDIT: Posted - I'll finish her tomorrow.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 16, 2004)

Some groovy Eberron resources:

http://evildm.datavortex.net/kchronicle/
http://breland-ledger.blogspot.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 16, 2004)

THanks for the links, Ashy, good stuff. 

Any idea when we'll get started?


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2004)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> THanks for the links, Ashy, good stuff.
> 
> Any idea when we'll get started?





Tommorow night or Sunday, depending on how creative I can be after work tommorow.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 17, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Tommorow night or Sunday, depending on how creative I can be after work tommorow.



Cool. No rush, I just wanted to have some idea. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2004)

Btw, I would encourage all my admitted players to scan through the backgrounds of your fellow party members in order to find some common ground. Perusing the extended backgrounds just now, I see a few good justifications the party's existence.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 17, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Btw, I would encourage all my admitted players to scan through the backgrounds of your fellow party members in order to find some common ground. Perusing the extended backgrounds just now, I see a few good justifications the party's existence.



Will do. I have my game night tonight, but I'll read over em all tomorrow.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 17, 2004)

Dralon, I take it you like a challenge?  You do realize with your stats, you can't use 90% of your class abilities?  You need an 11 wis to cast spells, and most of the other paladin abilties depend on cha.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 17, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Btw, I would encourage all my admitted players to scan through the backgrounds of your fellow party members in order to find some common ground. Perusing the extended backgrounds just now, I see a few good justifications the party's existence.




Am I missing something here?  The only extended backgrounds I see are Reg's and Hammer's - I'll have mine up soon - most likely tomorrow.    It promises to be a doozy.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2004)

Ashy said:
			
		

> Am I missing something here?  The only extended backgrounds I see are Reg's and Hammer's - I'll have mine up soon - most likely tomorrow.    It promises to be a doozy.




I was alluding to all backgrounds i could expect to see. But even the ones up now show some promise. And I think I counted three....


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Dralon, I take it you like a challenge?  You do realize with your stats, you can't use 90% of your class abilities?  You need an 11 wis to cast spells, and most of the other paladin abilties depend on cha.




He is correct. Don't want to shift around some ability points, Dralon?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 17, 2004)

Nah, I don't intend to use them, I just took Paladin for Roleplaying Effect, ties in good with the background.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't intend to use them, I just took Paladin for Roleplaying Effect, ties in good with the background.





So you took a class, noone would believe you held and you can't contradict them?  Ok, but most will think you just an insane warrior.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 18, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> So you took a class, noone would believe you held and you can't contradict them?  Ok, but most will think you just an insane warrior.





Please play nice.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 18, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't intend to use them, I just took Paladin for Roleplaying Effect, ties in good with the background.




Ah. I understand that, but form the pov of actual ingame effect, wouldn't it be just as good to just go for a fighter and maybe work towards some divine fighter prc for later?


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 18, 2004)

Hmm....maybe...Id have to redo my whole background though.  I guess Ill try.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 18, 2004)

DralonXitz said:
			
		

> Hmm....maybe...Id have to redo my whole background though.  I guess Ill try.




I don't think you would have to redo your background at all. A fighter would make sense given that you were a veteran of the last war. You can still dedicate yourself to good, you just don't manifest it in the same way. You can still be an adherent to the Silver Flame, etc.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Please play nice.




Oh, I wasn't trying to be nasty.  Just saying what the common man would feel. I mean if you claimed you were a wizard and couldn't cast spells.  You see what I mean?   Now he can certainly still do that if he wishes.  But I agree with you on the route he should take.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 19, 2004)

I'll give you guys another day to get your backgrounds in and to get one, final confirmation that everyone is here. Expect the opening post tommorow.


----------



## DralonXitz (Jul 19, 2004)

Ok, changed Hammer to a Fighter, its on RG now.  Heres my confirmation.


----------



## Macbeth (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm still around, my background has been posted for a while. It is a bit brief, so if you'd like me to expand on it, I'd be happy to. I'll be looking for the first post.


----------



## shouit (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry, I was having trouble connecting to EnWorld this weekend, will do the background now. I am ready to go whenever.


As of 1030 am CDT, my char background is up.  I am ready to rumble.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 19, 2004)

Mine's up - Enjoy!  (Sorry I did not get it posted before now, this weekend was a bit crazy - fam in from out of town...)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 20, 2004)

It's on.

Game thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1662909#post1662909

OOC thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1662911#post1662911

Have fun.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 20, 2004)

Don't worry, by the way. Most my posts aren't that long and rambling.


----------



## Ashy (Jul 20, 2004)

I did not think that it was too long or too rambling...  The longer the better I say!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 20, 2004)

Had the character typed up.. someone at work borrowed my book and left the sheet in it.. went flying.. now he's in Sig and my pc is ther etoo..


heh.. will post it for back up as soon as the plane gets back


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 20, 2004)

Is it required for me to own the book in order to join?


----------



## Hesseroph (Jul 21, 2004)

~~~Ok well, heres my thing, I'm new to the PbP thing as well as Eberron (sort of dont have the books and more then likely won't. I understand a bit of the background through some of the Dragon Mags that have been featuring bits and pieces.
~~~I'd love to play with the group and have a great deal of exp. in the whole D&D thing, (Have all the Core Books and have been playing from 2nd  ). If its cool that I jump in with virtually complete ignorance for Eberron I've love the opportunity.
~~~If its cool heres my char.
Name: Grysh "Sleeves" Hoarner
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Rogue

Background: 
***Raised within the confines of an orcish warband, Grysh took easly to the brutal ways of his breatheren. His mother has been all but known to him and his father was one of the greater warriors of his band. Filling a hard to aquire slot in his band he acted as a scout and sabotuer for oncomming hoards.
***Rarely partaking in the actual killing Grysh would relish in a job well done as he listened to the screams of those dying beyond his sight. Because of his ingenious actions and careful preperation for his family the war band eventually grew to epic proportions. Life was good for a young orc blood.
***Or at least it was for a span of time. Eventually the leaders of his band decided to assault a more passifistic clergy group knowing of great treasures beyond the reach of the hoard. Grysh took down the defenses without the brothers knowing he was even there as the army approched. In the hoards haste Grysh was caught up in the battle. He watched as they slaughtered the entire brotherhood as each and everyone begged for mercy, never once lifting a finger to defend themselves. Grysh appauled by this act of cowardice on the side of his warband forced him to retreat further into the complex. 
***This is when the glint of a blade caught his eye. As he touched it he was infused with the pain and suffering he had caused over the last few years. The battle (or what you would call it) died down as a small raiding group entered the chamber with Grysh down on his hands and knees weeping. Laughter ensude from the raiders and awoke a great fury in the broken half orc. He slew them before they even knew what to make of his betrayal.
***When he returned to his basecamp something was wrong with Grysh. Two night of horrid nightmares haunted to pathetic creature. In an act of repentance he cast aside his blood and slowly stalked out into the night.  Over the next few days all the head leaders of the army began to die off or simply disappear; poisoned, snuffed, or worse; and the army without any leaders disband.
***Now "Sleeves" he attempts to repair the damage he has done to himself and those around him. Still skittish about magic he makes his way through life trying to work with instead of against.

~~~Ok that went on too far... Sorry about that... Let me know if there are any more spots open, I'd love to learn Eberron through some hands on exp!


----------



## bilwar (Jun 18, 2005)

*If any spots open*

Changeling
Female
Sorcerer/ Rogue

Grew up in the bad side of big city, but resisted turning evil, wants a better life for herself, tries to hide the fact that she is a Changeling


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

bilwar said:
			
		

> Changeling
> Female
> Sorcerer/ Rogue
> 
> Grew up in the bad side of big city, but resisted turning evil, wants a better life for herself, tries to hide the fact that she is a Changeling




Last in game post was 12/7/04, so probably not an active game.


----------

